# Code problems



## Marcel (May 29, 2017)

In case you're around, Horse, I found some problems when using the Chrome dev utility:

1. The favicon is missing, not a great dealbreaker, but the site keeps on popping up 404's
2. Seems like the cloudflare code is wrongly implemented, I get this message:

```
create-thread:10 A Parser-blocking, cross site (i.e. different eTLD+1) script, https://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-cgi/nexp/dok3v=85b614c0f6/cloudflare.min.js, is invoked via document.write. The network request for this script MAY be blocked by the browser in this or a future page load due to poor network connectivity. If blocked in this page load, it will be confirmed in a subsequent console message.See https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5718547946799104 for more details.
```


----------

